# Zagg InvisibleShield: how long to sit before using?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

The instructions state you should let it sit for 12-24hrs. to allow the film to properly 'sit.'

I'm only using the front side and wonder how necessary it is for it to sit for over 12 hrs. I don't see any air bubbles and it doesn't seem to budge so why not use it???


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Patience, young padawan.

The people at Zagg didn't come up with their directions just to torture you, the actually worked out through testing how long you should let it sit. If you want to ignore it, you take a potential risk of it coming off. If you think the risk is with the reward, go for it.


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

I let my iPhone sit for almost the full 24 before using it.
However it took almost a week before the air bubbles fully came out?
Looks 99%


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

chas_m said:


> Patience, young padawan.
> 
> The people at Zagg didn't come up with their directions just to torture you, the actually worked out through testing how long you should let it sit. If you want to ignore it, you take a potential risk of it coming off. If you think the risk is with the reward, go for it.


even though i've anticipated and bought apple products before, the lesson of patience is still something i struggle with:lmao:


----------



## icemasta (Jul 17, 2008)

you might as well follow their directions, you dont want it to mess up and you hating yourself for not following. just let it sit, and youll be happy.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Why not use it? Well, as a user of about half-a-dozen Invisible Shields, you run the risk of embedding bubbles in it that will be next to impossible to get out afterwards. And believe me, it's annoying and ugly as heck when there's a bubble right in the middle of your screen, or even right in the middle of the backing, which refuses to move. When the Shield dries it becomes very hard and inflexible, so bubbles will stubbornly not move anywhere if you try to get them out.


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

and for future users of screen protectors, put them on before you put a skin/cover on. Otherwise, the corners are not done right. DAMHIK.


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

no bubbles and it's looking good except for streaks! perhaps i didn't spray it evenly before applying? they're not disappearing at all. invisibleshield offered a replacement for $3.95 but it's not a huge problem and i'd rather have it on there than have to take it off and wait for a replacement.

any ideas about the streaks though?


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

blackbook said:


> no bubbles and it's looking good except for streaks! perhaps i didn't spray it evenly before applying? they're not disappearing at all. invisibleshield offered a replacement for $3.95 but it's not a huge problem and i'd rather have it on there than have to take it off and wait for a replacement.
> 
> any ideas about the streaks though?


Relax and meditate on the Zen of the iphone?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For what it's worth the streaks take a couple days to disappear. I wrote up my experience on my [blog](Invisible Shield : chealion.ca : Home of Micheal Jones). After going through 4 shields (since I had to buy a new one when I got a new iPhone) it's been great. Not perfect but great.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just picked up the Zagg InvisibleShield under everyone's recommendation. Installation wasn't quite as hard as I expected it to be, not impossible just very time consuming. I didn't get the notion of having to keep my fingers moist with the included spray bottle until a few failed attempts, I ran out of liquid meaning I got a few fingerprints on it but it still looks 90%... perfect under the untrained eye IMO. I can't wait for it to cure!


----------

